# ideas for best 280ZX Swap?



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

well my friend barely got a 79 280ZX and it seems that the engine is... not in great conditions. well, he thinks the best swap could be a LS1. i suggested a nissan motor.. SR20(T), RB25DET, or something of this nature. could someone please give some input on which would be better and why? I'd like to know which would be the cheapest, easiest, and which are worth the money. thanx!

nacho :cheers:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

In all truthfulness, theres nothing wrong with putting an L28 back in the car. Any other engine will require motor mount and drivetrain modifications that will cost a lot more than keeping the car stock. I know for certain you won't be able to drop in an LS1 for cheaper than the stock motor.
It's not just the engine, it's all the required other components that help the engine do it's job: ECU, wiring, air and coolant plumbing, exhaust routing, transmission adapter plates/replacement, the list goes on. 
If he want to tackle a big project, then fine, but if he just wants a running car, drop in another L28.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

or L28ET would be a good choice.


----------

